
Check validity of credit card number (Luhn’s algorithm) - WebDev2
http://7labs.heypub.com/tips-tricks/check-validity-of-credit-card-number.html
======
hardhead
During the mid-90s, a high school math teacher gave me extra credit for
presenting my class a slight variation of this CC verification algorithm, thus
providing a real-world application showing modulo math to be relevant.

------
taf2
anyone able to confirm - is this going to work with all major credit cards?

~~~
antiterra
Yes, this is how it works with all major credit cards as well as many gift
cards. You can also find ISO/IEC 7813, the track data standard, on Wikipedia.
However, if you're thinking of programming some kind of payment engine, I urge
you to carefully research the security and liability issues you are likely to
encounter.

~~~
taf2
thanks, no - no interest just figure this looks simple enough to add as a
extra layer of validation before sending card data over the wire...

This example, looks pretty straight forward:
[https://sites.google.com/site/abapexamples/javascript/luhn-v...](https://sites.google.com/site/abapexamples/javascript/luhn-
validation)

